# guide spacing for 10'-9" Uptide Rod Blank



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder if anyone can help me out with the guide spacing for this blank. It's gonna be built for spinning

TIA


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

try a pm to Iceman, he was out of town this weekend but may see this post at some point. 

He should be able to help you out.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Well... the rod is wrapped and the finish is setting up. Gonna out to lesnar this wed night. if anyone want try it out, just look for an asian wearing a green jacket. Here's the rod before the finish was applied.
site with pics:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

rg
thanks surfcat and iceman and tommy farmer for you help with the guide spacing


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Can't wait to see it Perc!


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*uptide photo build*



















I'm gonna like this rod. It's got some power.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

that's sweet


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice werk there stray cat!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

nice !! I like the way the guides and thread colors compliment each other.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what's the butt made of?


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> what's the butt made of?


it's wrapped with shrink wrap that came with the blank. I may change it out to Black Diamond Pattern Shrink Wrap


----------

